# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Henry Herford running for Congress!

## WhistlinDave

A friend just posted this on FB and I thought I would pass it along...

I'm sure most people here will remember the story of Henry Herford, who was duly elected as the new chair of the state party in Louisiana at the state convention last year.  Henry had his new prosthetic hip dislocated when he was unlawfully detained and ejected from the convention when the "old guard" GOP establishment chair (FORMER chair) Roger Villere had his hired security, off duty cops, rough him up.  

I believe he might've been falsely arrested as well for "trespassing"...  To be honest I don't remember all the details myself, but one thing I know for sure is Henry is a true Ron Paul supporter and has given a lot in the name of fighting for Liberty.  There's a thread here somewhere with all the details of exactly what happened.  Bottom line, Henry really took one for the team.

Well, Henry Herford is running for Congress!  And he is asking for support.  Anybody who can afford to, Henry is asking for $10 or $20 bucks to help with his campaign.  Here's his website.  Please spread this everywhere Liberty minded people read.  Thanks!

http://www.herfordforcongress.com/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Henry G. Herford, Jr., of Delhi, who was hospitalized following a  scuffle with police during the Louisiana State Republican Convention in  Shreveport in June of last year, filed papers on Tuesday, officially  entering the race for the Fifth District congressional seat being  vacated by Rodney Alexander of Quitman.
> 
> 
> *Herford is a recovering Republican of sorts, recently ditching that  party in favor of the Libertarian label for the Oct. 19 primary because,  he says, there is “not a dime’s difference” between the Democrats and  Republicans.*
> 
> 
>  It was just over a year ago that Herford was wrestled to the floor,  dislocating his prosthetic hip in a skirmish with Shreveport police  after Louisiana Republican Party Chairman Roger Villere of Metairie  refused to yield and ordered Herford removed from the convention floor  immediately after Herford was elected convention chairman by Ron Paul  supporters. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZSferdzaOM
> 
> 
> ...


 more at link: http://louisianavoice.com/2013/08/21...essional-seat/

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## shane77m

Maybe he will take them to the cleaners.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Here's his website....
http://www.herfordforcongress.com/

----------


## lib3rtarian

LP..hahaha...

----------


## FrankRep

1%

----------


## Matt Collins

wow, that's a bad choice to go to the LP....

----------


## cajuncocoa

> LP..hahaha...





> 1%


Yes, we all know the LP doesn't have a great track record for winning elections.  But if his entry into the race as an LP candidate keeps the GOP candidate from winning, I think that would serve them right, considering.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> wow, that's a bad choice to go to the LP....


Right. He should stay in the GOP and see if they can break his leg or arm or something.

----------


## FrankRep

> Right. He should stay in the GOP and see if they can break his leg or arm or something.


The GOP never broke my arm or leg. My hero Ron Paul was in the GOP.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Right. He should stay in the GOP and see if they can break his leg or arm or something.


No, he should stay in the GOP and change it from within. They were very close to doing that last time.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> 1%


I'll lay 50 on the under.

----------


## FrankRep

> I'll lay 50 on the under.


That's true. If the LP candidate is really good they may get 1%, but average or bad candidates will likely get .5% or less.

----------


## pcosmar

> wow, that's a bad choice to go to the LP....


It was apparently and demonstrably a bad Idea to go GOP.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> That's true. If the LP candidate is really good they may get 1%, but average or bad candidates will likely get .5% or less.


 Wrong, except in the President of the US race.  It depends on the level you run for.  Typical result for a US Congressional race would be 4% in a three-way, 15% in a two-way.

I did basically zip and got 11% for state house.  One could do that pretty much every year.  Or you could run an actual campaign and get more.

http://www.lp.org/2012-election-results

You can see the LP probably cost the GOP some seats in 2012.  Good.  5% may never win, but it can control the margin of victory forever.  You just always run someone and never let them win, until you're co-opted.  And then you've won.

----------


## fr33

For what the GOP did to him I hope it's a close race between the 2 parties and he spoils it for the GOP. Justice.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I would hope everyone who was outraged by the actions of the LA GOP at last year's convention would consider throwing some $upport to this man.

----------


## Lightweis

shaking my head!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

LA Lose...

Somebody that knows him or has his contact info, explain it to him how it's done and why.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Oh, he's running LP.

----------


## FrankRep

> I would hope everyone who was outraged by the actions of the LA GOP at last year's convention would consider throwing some $upport to this man.


If I were in the Democrat party, I'd consider throwing the LP candidate some money too, just to split the GOP vote.

----------


## fr33

> Oh, he's running LP.


Operating within the GOP proved to be hazardous for his health.

----------


## JK/SEA

> No, he should stay in the GOP and change it from within. They were very close to doing that last time.


i like this new strategy. Ditch this 'take over' bull$#@! and go libertarian.

The GOP needs to die, and all these GOP hardliners that cheated, assaulted, and ram rodded their agenda, rolling over all those with the bold idea of taking over the GOP were successful. Its clear that taking over the party is a worthless idea.

Time to switch gears Collins. 

Libertarian or go home.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> If I were in the Democrat party, I'd consider throwing the LP candidate some money too, just to split the GOP vote.


If the GOP isn't running anyone decent, why would it matter if the vote was split?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

If he really was intent on sticking it to those few that harmed him, he'd be taking them on directly in a primary. I realize this is a special election but usually there's a primary prior to that. Also, we had the convention hall stacked with our peeps so those folks would've hopefully been a great help for him to primary his opponent. I have no incentive to force a democrat victory here just because the GOP nominee is being cast under the same light as the guilty state chair. The only way the GOP goes in a libertarian direction is when the likes of Rand and Amash have high profiles and plenty of foot soldiers like us involved in bolstering their status in the party. I'm certainly not going to financially reward backing out when there are more than enough races for our peeps that need money with chances to win and help our Aces in Congress.

----------


## JK/SEA

...i think the people are hungry for an alternative party....enter the LIBERTARIANS.

the time is now.

----------


## Carlybee

Um why would he want to go back to the GOP primary? One broken hip not enough?

----------


## Matt Collins

> i like this new strategy. Ditch this 'take over' bull$#@! and go libertarian.


Those who dont know history are doomed to repeat it.

There has never been a viable 3rd party in the US, and likely never will.





> Time to switch gears Collins. 
> 
> Libertarian or go home.


Fortunately Ron and Rand disagree.

----------


## Matt Collins

3rd parties have 2 uses:

1- spoiling elections (can be a good thing)
2- raising issue awareness

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Um why would he want to go back to the GOP primary? One broken hip not enough?


Yeah, I don't blame him, but still, if we split up, the big government crew has won.

----------


## Czolgosz

The GoP is a product owned by not-any-of-us.


Not a chance anybody will ever get freedom politicking through "The GoP" (tm)

----------


## WM_in_MO

More power to him. If he runs a good campaign he might win. It's a special election

----------


## belian78

> Those who dont know history are doomed to repeat it.


Yet you would have folks continue to slam their heads against the wall trying to change the GOP.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Yet you would have folks continue to slam their heads against the wall trying to change the GOP.


Crazy, huh?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The GoP is a product owned by not-any-of-us.
> 
> 
> Not a chance anybody will ever get freedom politicking through "The GoP" (tm)


Ron Paul
Justin Amash
Thomas Massie
Rand Paul
Mike Lee
etc.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Yet you would have folks continue to slam their heads against the wall trying to change the GOP.


Thing is, our guys have become the GOP in several states and are in the leadership positions.  THAT is how it is changed and the only reason we should care at all about doing that is to make it easier to get our guys elected.

We could do this all over the country if we really wanted to and it would really give a leg up to our candidates.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Ron Paul
> Justin Amash
> Thomas Massie
> Rand Paul
> Mike Lee
> etc.


The true test will come very soon...whether the GOP will allow anyone to get any further than a Congressman or a Senator.  For me, party doesn't matter as much as issues and the candidates who support those issues.  If the GOP rejects someone who supports liberty and that candidate then wants to run in the LP, I will continue to support them there.  In Mr. Herford's case, he was very publicly rejected (and assaulted) a little more than a year ago.  I certainly won't cry for the GOP if he spoils their party in this congressional race.  In fact, I pray he will.

----------


## FrankRep

> The true test will come very soon...whether the GOP will allow anyone to get any further than a Congressman or a Senator.  For me, party doesn't matter as much as issues and the candidates who support those issues.  If the GOP rejects someone who supports liberty and that candidate then wants to run in the LP, I will continue to support them there.  In Mr. Herford's case, he was very publicly rejected (and assaulted) a little more than a year ago.  I certainly won't cry for the GOP if he spoils their party in this congressional race.  In fact, I pray he will.


It really depends on how many liberty supporters we have on the local and national GOP central committees.

----------


## kathy88

The reactions in this thread toward one of our own make me want to throw money at this guy.

----------


## Czolgosz

> Ron Paul
> Justin Amash
> Thomas Massie
> Rand Paul
> Mike Lee
> etc.



Good people, all of 'em.

But good people have politicked all through history and 1776 is still a single blip (fluke) on the radar.

----------


## FrankRep

> The reactions in this thread toward one of our own make me want to throw money at this guy.


You could throw a million dollars at the guy, but he still won't win.

----------


## Carlybee

> Yeah, I don't blame him, but still, if we split up, the big government crew has won.



Why would he go back when he is in the middle of litigation with them?  I hope he gets a huge settlement.  I am for liberty.  I don't much care what moniker is behind someone's name in a situation like this.  I still remember watching that video and being horrified.  

Just in case anyone forgot

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> 1%





> Divide and conquer


..

----------


## angelatc

> ...i think the people are hungry for an alternative party....enter the LIBERTARIANS.
> 
> the time is now.


You have no idea how to win elections.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> You could throw a million dollars at the guy, but he still won't win.





> Divide and Conquer is Alive and Well on Ron Paul Forums.


..

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> You have no idea how to win elections.


Yes.

You break hips and nominate the unelectable.

----------


## JK/SEA

> You have no idea how to win elections.


apparently neither does the RNC...aka..GOP.

status quo is not working, so lets keep doing the same thing.

----------


## 69360

> Yes, we all know the LP doesn't have a great track record for winning elections.  But if his entry into the race as an LP candidate keeps the GOP candidate from winning, I think that would serve them right, considering.


So you want another democratic congressman? Good to know.

----------


## JK/SEA

> So you want another democratic congressman? Good to know.


what's a democrat?...just curious to see your definition.

----------


## Carlybee



----------


## FrankRep

*Ron Paul: Advice to Liberty Activists on How to Win Elections*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ary5F5jKJY

----------


## Carlybee

Well...when the *elected chair* is assaulted by police hired by the establishment GOP I believe that is called a game changer.   So for those who say we don't know how to win elections...HE WAS ELECTED. LA GOP *Ousted* Rules Committee Chairman called security to remove him.  That is called fascism.

----------


## FrankRep

> Well...when the *elected chair* is assaulted by police hired by the establishment GOP I believe that is called a game changer.   So for those who say we don't know how to win elections...HE WAS ELECTED. LA GOP *Ousted* Rules Committee Chairman called security to remove him.  That is called fascism.


He was elected by the GOP.

----------


## JK/SEA

> He was elected by the GOP.


yes, mostly by people who had to hold their noses when signing up to support Ron Paul.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Maybe he will take them to the cleaners.


Hope he wins the lawsuit. He's already been able to win with the GOP. I doubt he will win with the LP.




> wow, that's a bad choice to go to the LP....


Yup. Where I live, the more pro-liberty folks tend to run as Republicans. The Libertarian Party folks usually aren't as pro-liberty as the most pro-liberty Republicans. Many of them seem to run as LP because they have a personal issue with the GOP or both of the major parties.

----------


## fr33

> The reactions in this thread toward one of our own make me want to throw money at this guy.


They have Stockholm syndrome. They want this dude to get a few more broken bones.

----------


## Jeremy

> wow, that's a bad choice to go to the LP....


I agree.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Just change 'Political Parties' to 'Mafia Families'

America has 2 Mafia Families, they may squabble on certain part of their turf wars, but agree to split the spoils off the backs of the people, who are shaken-down with force to pay for everything.

Elections are won in the primaries, by the time you get to the General rigged elections, it's the 2 Mafia Families' ringers.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> So you want another democratic congressman? Good to know.


If the choice is between a Dem and an establishment Republican, it doesn't make any difference. They're both the same.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> If the choice is between a Dem and an establishment Republican, it doesn't make any difference. They're both the same.


Usually not. If you look at voting scorecards, Republicans usually do substantially better.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Well...when the *elected chair* is assaulted by police hired by the establishment GOP I believe that is called a game changer.   So for those who say we don't know how to win elections...HE WAS ELECTED. LA GOP *Ousted* Rules Committee Chairman called security to remove him.  That is called fascism.


*EXACTLY.*

(can't rep Carlybee again, can someone please cover?)

He tried to work within the GOP (as so many here recommend) and that's what it got him.

Keep going back and doing the same thing, expecting different results.  There's a term for that.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Usually not. If you look at voting scorecards, Republicans usually do substantially better.


Do better than _what_?  Those scorecards don't usually account for civil liberty and foreign policy scores.  If you're only looking at economic policy, you're missing a lot.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Do better than _what_?  Those scorecards don't usually account for civil liberty and foreign policy scores.  If you're only looking at economic policy, you're missing a lot.


Republicans usually score much better than Democrats or Independents on all of the libertyish scorecards out there. NRA, GOA, NHLA, DOL, JBS, HRA, RLC...

----------


## FrankRep

> They have Stockholm syndrome. They want this dude to get a few more broken bones.


Ron Paul doesn't have Stockholm syndrome because he was in the GOP.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> He was elected by the GOP.


Yes.  And then they changed the rules and tried to ignore him.  And then they had him assaulted.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Republicans usually score much better than Democrats or Independents on all of the libertyish scorecards out there. NRA, GOA, NHLA, DOL, JBS, HRA, RLC...


I guess that must be why we're living in Liberty Eutopia right now.

----------


## FrankRep

> Do better than _what_?  Those scorecards don't usually account for civil liberty and foreign policy scores.  If you're only looking at economic policy, you're missing a lot.


The New American's Freedom Index tracks foreign policy issues.

http://www.thenewamerican.com/freedomindex

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I guess that must be why we're living in Liberty Eutopia right now.


Compared to everywhere else in the US or even the world, pretty much, mostly. But of course, we have a plan to make things much better. It's coming along nicely

----------


## FrankRep

> Yes.  And then they changed the rules and tried to ignore him.  And then they had him assaulted.


You need to get more liberty-minded people on the GOP central committees.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Ron Paul doesn't have Stockholm syndrome because he was in the GOP.


I don't think Ron Paul's circumstances have been/are comparable to this man's.  Mr. Herford was assaulted after being duly elected party chair.  To those who continue to want to work within the GOP, *WHAT ELSE CAN YOU EXPECT SOMEONE TO DO?*  Should he keep trying until they kill him?  Maybe next time that's what they would do.  I'm guessing it's personal for him; I understand, and I support his efforts.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Compared to everywhere else in the US or even the world, pretty much, mostly. But of course, we have a plan to make things much better. It's coming along nicely


Don't give me this comparable bull$#@!.  We are less free now than we were just 15 years ago, and most of that is due to the policies that were dealt to us by the GOP.   All the crap Obama is doing is just following the blueprint that George W. Bush and the GOP majority (from 1994-2006 left to him).

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Don't give me this comparable bull$#@!.  We are less free now than we were just 15 years ago, and most of that is due to the policies that were dealt to us by the GOP.   All the crap Obama is doing is just following the blueprint that George W. Bush and the GOP majority (from 1994-2006 left to him).


Less free but still freer than almost everyone in other states and nations. Every President and every Congress, at least in my lifetime, has worked hard to decrease freedom in the US. It's usually true on the state level as well. 

There are smarter ways to try to change it. And then there are less smart ways to try to change it. Don't get me wrong. Running as LP is a great way to get a message out in the local paper or land some radio interviews and talk about liberty. I don't find it counterproductive at all, in this case.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Do better than _what_?  Those scorecards don't usually account for civil liberty and foreign policy scores.  If you're only looking at economic policy, you're missing a lot.


JBS takes FP and civil liberties into account.  You have been here since 2007, surely you have seen this posted before, since it has been posted 1000 times at least.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Less free but still freer than almost everyone in other states and nations.


As I said in my previous post, I'm not interested in this comparable bull$#@!.  




> Every President and every Congress, at least in my lifetime, has worked hard to decrease freedom in the US. It's usually true on the state level as well.


Yes, thank you.  That was my original point:  that Republicans are just as much to blame as Democrats when it comes to decreasing our freedoms. 




> There are smarter ways to try to change it. And then there are less smart ways to try to change it. Don't get me wrong. Running as LP is a great way to get a message out in the local paper or land some radio interviews and talk about liberty. *I don't find it counterproductive at all, in this case*.


Neither do I.  I rather like it very much.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> JBS takes FP and civil liberties into account.  You have been here since 2007, surely you have seen this posted before, since it has been posted 1000 times at least.


I honestly have not seen that.  I'm not sure how much I agree with the JBS, but I'll take a look.  Do you have a link?

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> I honestly have not seen that.  I'm not sure how much I agree with the JBS, but I'll take a look.  Do you have a link?


http://www.thenewamerican.com/freedomindex/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> http://www.thenewamerican.com/freedomindex/


Good site, but here's my criticism:  I looked at the score for my own congressman and see that he has a 70% score with them.  And they *do* give him a bad score for most of the same things I would; but one of the first things I look for when trying to decide if a candidate is worthy of my support is how did he/she vote on the PATRIOT Act and subsequent extensions....if they voted for it and to extend it, that gets a no from me.  I guess I'm saying I have my own way of scoring these people, and how they voted on the Iraq War (if they were around that long) and the PATRIOT Act weigh heavily into my decision...more than anything else.  

I would not give my congressman a 70% score.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Good site, but here's my criticism:  I looked at the score for my own congressman and see that he has a 70% score with them.  And they *do* give him a bad score for most of the same things I would; but one of the first things I look for when trying to decide if a candidate is worthy of my support is how did he/she vote on the PATRIOT Act and subsequent extensions....if they voted for it and to extend it, that gets a no from me.  I guess I'm saying I have my own way of scoring these people, and how they voted on the Iraq War (if they were around that long) and the PATRIOT Act weigh heavily into my decision...more than anything else.  
> 
> I would not give my congressman a 70% score.


They don't weight the scores, they just pick the most important bills in any given session. It is helpful for an overall picture of how someone votes and compares them to others.

Personally I do not let one or two votes influence my decision to vote for someone or not.  Because in most cases the alternative is far worse.  You could potentially lose a 70% guy and have them replaced with a 0% guy, then not only do you lose the FP votes but also the economic and domestic policy votes.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> They don't weight the scores, they just pick the most important bills in any given session. It is helpful for an overall picture of how someone votes and compares them to others.
> 
> Personally I do not let one or two votes influence my decision to vote for someone or not.  Because in most cases the alternative is far worse.  You could potentially lose a 70% guy and have them replaced with a 0% guy, then not only do you lose the FP votes but also the economic and domestic policy votes.


That's nice, but I do.  FP decisions cannot be divorced from economic outcomes.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> That's nice, but I do.  FP decisions cannot be divorced from economic outcomes.


Yeah I kind of figured where you were when I saw how much you agreed with the Green Party and the Socialists on the issues.  

Let me ask you this.  Hypothetically of course, but you have a choice to wave a magic wand and you get one of two results

1) All troops withdrawn from around the world immediatedly, and we basically lock things down here (full blown, hardcore Jeffersonian FP), but we have a single payer health care plan, and highly regulated economy.

2) FP continues as is today, but we have a completely free market health care system, no more FDA, Medicare, Medicaid, HMO's, etc and a total free market economy.  

Which would you choose?

----------


## Carlybee

> Less free but still freer than almost everyone in other states and nations. Every President and every Congress, at least in my lifetime, has worked hard to decrease freedom in the US. It's usually true on the state level as well. 
> 
> There are smarter ways to try to change it. And then there are less smart ways to try to change it. Don't get me wrong. Running as LP is a great way to get a message out in the local paper or land some radio interviews and talk about liberty. I don't find it counterproductive at all, in this case.


How many countries besides communist countries have their citizens being spied on by a massive security network and given mandatory colonoscopies at the airport?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Yeah I kind of figured where you were when I saw how much you agreed with the Green Party and the Socialists on the issues.  
> 
> Let me ask you this.  Hypothetically of course, but you have a choice to wave a magic wand and you get one of two results
> 
> 1) All troops withdrawn from around the world immediatedly, and we basically lock things down here (full blown, hardcore Jeffersonian FP), but we have a single payer health care plan, and highly regulated economy.
> 
> 2) FP continues as is today, but we have a completely free market health care system, no more FDA, Medicare, Medicaid, HMO's, etc and a total free market economy.  
> 
> Which would you choose?


I don't participate in false choices.  If those were the only two options I had, I'd stay home.

----------


## WM_in_MO

> You need to get more liberty-minded people on the GOP central committees.


When you do that they form shadow teams and funnel the money there.

It's a rigged game.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> How many countries besides communist countries have their citizens being spied on by a massive security network and given mandatory colonoscopies at the airport?


I don't know what you mean by colonoscopies at the airport but the massive security network spying on people happens in German, Japan, Canada, England, Russia and very likely many other countries. Anyway, I'm looking at all of the issues as a whole, not 1 or 2 issues. As an example of another issue, in some places, the sales tax is 20%-40%. The general sales tax is 0% where I live.

----------


## fr33

> I don't think Ron Paul's circumstances have been/are comparable to this man's.  Mr. Herford was assaulted after being duly elected party chair.  To those who continue to want to work within the GOP, *WHAT ELSE CAN YOU EXPECT SOMEONE TO DO?*  Should he keep trying until they kill him?  Maybe next time that's what they would do.  I'm guessing it's personal for him; I understand, and I support his efforts.


+rep

Apparently we're supposed to martyrs literally.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> Compared to everywhere else in the US or even the world, pretty much, mostly. But of course, we have a plan to make things much better. It's coming along nicely


You call turn-key tyranny mostly free?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> You call turn-key tyranny mostly free?


I do know what you mean. If you explain your comment, I'll try to answer you.

----------


## WM_in_MO

> +rep
> 
> Apparently we're supposed to martyrs literally.



With boobus firmly attached to their tv sets, they'll cheer for his death and open another beer.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> I don't participate in false choices.  If those were the only two options I had, I'd stay home.


Well you should choose option 2.  The FDA alone is responsible for more deaths in the last 40 years than you can even imagine

The article is here http://dailyreckoning.com/the-govern...-for-50-years/

But here is the key quote _"In a 2005 piece for LewRockwell.com, Dr. Ruwart estimated, “The amendments might have saved, at best, 7,000 lives. In contrast, many more died waiting the extra 10 years for lifesaving drugs. According to my calculations, about 4.7 million people died over the last 40 years while the lifesaving drug they needed was tied up in regulatory red tape!”_

Now I am not saying that FP isn't important, but I am showing why I weight everything fairly equally when evaluating the value (or lack of it) of an elected officials votes.

----------


## FrankRep

> Good site, but here's my criticism:  I looked at the score for my own congressman and see that he has a 70% score with them.  And they *do* give him a bad score for most of the same things I would; but one of the first things I look for when trying to decide if a candidate is worthy of my support is how did he/she vote on the PATRIOT Act and subsequent extensions....if they voted for it and to extend it, that gets a no from me.  I guess I'm saying I have my own way of scoring these people, and how they voted on the Iraq War (if they were around that long) and the PATRIOT Act weigh heavily into my decision...more than anything else.  
> 
> I would not give my congressman a 70% score.


If you noticed, politicians lost points for the Patriot Act and bad foreign policy votes on the Freedom Index.

http://www.thenewamerican.com/freedomindex/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Well you should choose option 2.


Um, thanks (but no thanks) for the unsolicited advice, but I'll be the decider of my own decision.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> If you noticed, politicians lost points for the Patriot Act and bad foreign policy votes on the Freedom Index.
> 
> http://www.thenewamerican.com/freedomindex/


I did notice, but they didn't lose enough for my satisfaction.  As I said, I have my own criteria (and I'm sticking with them).

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> I did notice, but they didn't lose enough for my satisfaction.  As I said, I have my own criteria (and I'm sticking with them).


Perhaps this will be more to your liking

http://www.progressivepunch.org/

----------


## FrankRep

> When you do that they form shadow teams and funnel the money there.
> 
> It's a rigged game.


Who said that fighting for liberty is easy? Fighting to control the central committees is the best chance we have of electing liberty-minded people.

----------


## WM_in_MO

> Who said that fighting for liberty is easy? Fighting to control the central committees is the best chance we have of electing liberty-minded people.


No. Educating your friends, family, and neighborhoods is.

Controlling a party only helps if you have people who will vote for that party, and at best you will delay the inevitable.

If we are to survive what is to come we must have the numbers.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Who said that fighting for liberty is easy? Fighting to control the central committees is the best chance we have of electing liberty-minded people.


What about running liberty folks for offices, volunteering for liberty candidates and talking with elected officials to push them in the liberty direction? I guess it depends on the state. Where I live, the state executive committee doesn't have much influence over primaries. It's up to the candidates to get donors and voters.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Perhaps this will be more to your liking
> 
> http://www.progressivepunch.org/


No.

----------


## torchbearer

I just donated to his moneybomb: https://rally.org/herfordforcongress/c/kUxQKasJqyT

----------


## pcosmar

> Who said that fighting for liberty is easy? Fighting to control the central committees is the best chance we have of electing liberty-minded people.


You are never going to control that,, unless you control the money supply.

The ones who do control it own the banks..they own the Federal Reserve. they own the power structures of this and other countries.

If their position was ever threatened in the slightest,, they will destroy countries,, not just individuals.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Oh, he's running LP.


I hope you won't put party politics over principles.

----------


## torchbearer

> I hope you won't put party politics over principles.


he is a good man. i know him personally.
he let me stay at his home when i was campaigning for congress.
a very principled man that donated to my libertarian campaign when he was a party official in the gop.
he is about the ideas.
he was a brave man at the convention also. that place was terrifying.

----------


## torchbearer

the top two of all of these people will be in the run-off:


Eliot Barron (Green), realtor[12]Tom Gibbs (Independent), oil and gas land owner[12]Henry Herford, Jr. (Libertarian), farmer[31]Peter Williams (Independent), tree farmer[12]Samir Zaitoon (Libertarian), life insurance agent[12]Marcus Hunter, State Representative[1]Robert Johnson, State Representative[18]Jamie Mayo, Mayor of Monroe[27]Weldon Russell, former State RepresentativeClyde C. Holloway, Public Service Commissioner and former U.S. Representative[12]Vance McAllister, engineer[12]Jay Morris, State Representative[13]Neil Riser, State Senator[1]Phillip "Blake" Weatherly, engineer[14]

----------


## torchbearer

if i had to bet, clyde holloway will win.
he has spoken very sympathetically to our plight in the party.
he is kinda like sanford, but i'm not sure if he understands liberty.

----------


## torchbearer

the top two of all of these people will be in the run-off:


Eliot Barron (Green), realtor[12]Tom Gibbs (Independent), oil and gas land owner[12]Henry Herford, Jr. (Libertarian), farmer[31]Peter Williams (Independent), tree farmer[12]Samir Zaitoon (Libertarian), life insurance agent[12]Marcus Hunter, State Representative[1]Robert Johnson, State Representative[18]Jamie Mayo, Mayor of Monroe[27]Weldon Russell, former State RepresentativeClyde C. Holloway, Public Service Commissioner and former U.S. Representative[12]Vance McAllister, engineer[12]Jay Morris, State Representative[13]Neil Riser, State Senator[1]Phillip "Blake" Weatherly, engineer[14]
if i had to bet, clyde holloway will win.
he has spoken very sympathetically to our plight in the party.
he is kinda like sanford, but i'm not sure if he understands liberty.

----------


## RDM

> Don't give me this comparable bull$#@!.  We are less free now than we were just 15 years ago, and most of that is due to the policies that were dealt to us by the GOP.   All the crap Obama is doing is just following the blueprint that George W. Bush and the GOP majority (from 1994-2006 left to him).


*THIS^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^THIS
...and there's a lot of dumbass people on this forum that STILL doesn't get it.
Pft!!! This forum wants to pride itself as being more knowledgable about politics than the average joe? Yeah right!!!

*

----------


## pcosmar

"*When we are successful,, and we will be,*"

That is your GOP.

----------


## Aratus

> More power to him. If he runs a good campaign he might win. It's a special election


i agree. i hope he wins! after what he went thru... he's being brave and highly principled.

----------


## speciallyblend

> wow, that's a bad choice to go to the LP....


better then the gop,  the gop is becoming a 3rd party in colorado sooner then later. rand is not even an option anymore. the gop will be the whigs eventually.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> better then the gop,  the gop is becoming a 3rd party in colorado sooner then later. rand is not even an option anymore. the gop will be the whigs eventually.


Has CO become that socialist? They hate liberty Republicans now?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Yet you would have folks continue to slam their heads against the wall trying to change the GOP.


Except that Goldwater changed the GOP, so did Coolidge and Reagan.

----------


## Matt Collins

> The true test will come very soon...whether the GOP will allow anyone to get any further than a Congressman or a Senator.


From a political agenda standpoint, it is better to have a good legislature instead of a good executive.

----------


## Matt Collins

> That is your GOP.


The Republican Party is not monolithic and more than the Democrat Party is.

----------


## Matt Collins

> No. Educating your friends, family, and neighborhoods is.


No, that is incorrect.

Mobilizing people to put pressure on the politicians, and organizing large groups of voters is the best way.

The "educational" path is invalid and nonworkable: http://www.facltraining.org/facl2/info.htm

----------


## fr33

> Except that Goldwater changed the GOP, so did Coolidge and Reagan.


A lot of good came from it.

----------


## Matt Collins

> A lot of good came from it.


Compared to letting the Rockefeller Republicans run wild? You bet!

----------


## fr33

> Compared to letting the Rockefeller Republicans run wild? You bet!


Unfettered spending, printing, welfare, and wars. They got their way regardless. If this is what winning looks like, why bother. I cannot believe you are trying to defend the GOP using history as an example. All of the facts are against you.

----------


## PatriotOne

> better then the gop,  the gop is becoming a 3rd party in colorado sooner then later. rand is not even an option anymore. the gop will be the whigs eventually.


Colorado
994k Registered Repubs
22k Registered Libertarians

http://www.sos.state.co.us/pubs/elec...artyStatus.pdf

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Unfettered spending, printing, welfare, and wars. They got their way regardless. If this is what winning looks like, why bother. I cannot believe you are trying to defend the GOP using history as an example. All of the facts are against you.


It would have been a lot more unfettered if no one was fighting back.  If not for those people, the country would have gone under long ago and we likely would have full on world government right now.

I don't understand people giving up when we have come so far in such a short time.  Most of us were politically-ignorant in '08 and now, in a few states we have a decent strategic foothold and it could be much better with more giving it their all.  Surely, no one thought what has taken generations to ruin was going to be turned around in a few scant years, did they?

----------


## fr33

> It would have been a lot more unfettered if no one was fighting back.  If not for those people, the country would have gone under long ago and we likely would have full on world government right now.
> 
> *I don't understand people giving up when we have come so far in such a short time.*  Most of us were politically-ignorant in '08 and now, in a few states we have a decent strategic foothold and it could be much better with more giving it their all.  Surely, no one thought what has taken generations to ruin was going to be turned around in a few scant years, did they?


We have elected a few good people in a short time. The only way to defend the GOP strategy is to try to convince people that those men will accomplish something in the future; which is a valid way to defend the strategy. You can't rely on any historical data though.

It's not true it would have been a lot more unfettered. You can find a great man or two who fought for liberty but their vision was never backed up or carried on by their party. That is why anyone claiming that we must only be loyal to the GOP is just flat out wrong.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> *It would have been a lot more unfettered if no one was fighting back.  If not for those people, the country would have gone under long ago* and we likely would have full on world government right now.
> 
> I don't understand people giving up when we have come so far in such a short time.  Most of us were politically-ignorant in '08 and now, in a few states we have a decent strategic foothold and it could be much better with more giving it their all.  Surely, no one thought what has taken generations to ruin was going to be turned around in a few scant years, did they?


What major welfare or entitlement program proposed by a sitting president was scrapped, abandoned, or voted down because of opposition over the last 50 years? 80 years?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> What major welfare or entitlement program proposed by a sitting president was scrapped, abandoned, or voted down because of opposition over the last 50 years? 80 years?


_Libido dominandi_

----------


## PatriotOne

> It would have been a lot more unfettered if no one was fighting back.  If not for those people, the country would have gone under long ago and we likely would have full on world government right now.
> 
> I don't understand people giving up when we have come so far in such a short time.  Most of us were politically-ignorant in '08 and now, in a few states we have a decent strategic foothold and it could be much better with more giving it their all.  Surely, no one thought what has taken generations to ruin was going to be turned around in a few scant years, did they?


I don't understand this losing mentality either.  Rand's polling first in 9 out of 15 states polled so far,  Only one other contender (Jeb Bush) polled 1st in multiple states (2 to be exact).  We ARE turning the freaking Titanic around.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I don't understand this losing mentality either.  Rand's polling first in 9 out of 15 states polled so far,  Only one other contender (Jeb Bush) polled 1st in multiple states (2 to be exact).  We ARE turning the freaking Titanic around.


This thread has nothing to do with Rand.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> _Libido dominandi_


Libido Knievel

----------


## PatriotOne

> This thread has nothing to do with Rand.


The thread has been talking about whether the GOP is a beneficial route for the liberty movement.  This is a perfect picture to represent the progress made in GOP territory.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The thread has been talking about whether the GOP is a beneficial route for the liberty movement.  This is a perfect picture to represent the progress made in GOP territory.


The thread is about the man who was assaulted after attempting to assert himself as the duly-elected LA-GOP chairman and who is now running for Congress as an LP candidate. It's not about Rand.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> We have elected a few good people in a short time. The only way to defend the GOP strategy is to try to convince people that those men will accomplish something in the future; which is a valid way to defend the strategy. You can't rely on any historical data though.


Are you kidding?  Here's one for you.  For years and years the UN's Law of the Sea Treaty has been stopped from being ratified in the U.S.  What about the UN's little gun confiscation treaty?  What about some of the federal government "education" programs?  Hell, my own Mother got one thrown out of an entire state.  The list goes on and on.  

Just because the slide has continued, doesn't mean that no one has been able to get certain things slowed up in some cases and stopped, in others.  But, there never have been enough people working to do these things.  Certainly not people who had gotten themselves educated on how to be successful in getting those things done.  Without these people working hard, we wouldn't even be having this opportunity we have right now, because we would have already been in Gulags, long ago.  Those people gave us time.  Time that we seem all too often to be fettering away.




> It's not true it would have been a lot more unfettered. You can find a great man or two who fought for liberty but their vision was never backed up or carried on by their party. That is why anyone claiming that we must only be loyal to the GOP is just flat out wrong.


First of all, I haven't seen anyone say we need to be loyal to the GOP.  Political parties are inanimate objects.  Why on earth would I be loyal to something like a sidewalk or a hammer?   What they are, are tools.  Tools that we can use to get our candidates elected.  As sad as it is, right now we have but 2 to choose from: Democratic tool or Republican tool.  lol.   Which to use?  We have had some limited success using the latter in that we have gotten people like Ron Paul, Rand Paul, Thomas Massie, Justin Amash, etc. elected.   If we can have that level of success or more with another political party, then by all means, we should use it.  But, our egos should not be a part of the decision-making process.

----------


## libertylurker

good for him.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The thread is about the man who was assaulted after attempting to assert himself as the duly-elected LA-GOP chairman and who is now running for Congress as an LP candidate. It's not about Rand.


It seems like it is also about whether the Republican Party is beneficial as a tool to use to get our candidates in office.  It seems to me that the graphic that PatriotOne posted illustrates that we have indeed had success in using it thus far.  Not nearly enough, no, but my, look what has been accomplished in such a short time.

Imagine if we had 10 more who had achieved the success that Rand has had.  Imagine if we had 50 more like Justin Amash and Thomas Massie in the Congress and that we did this from the local level of our governments on up.  It sounds impossible, right?   Well, just a few years ago it sounded pretty darned impossible that we'd have Rand as a Senator and Thomas Massie as a Congressman too.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Has CO become that socialist? They hate liberty Republicans now?


nope we hate right wing pandering nuts who think state/fed override individual rights. We also do not like socialists either. though the gop perception is just a bunch of fascists. In  the end the voters will reject the republican perception  of pro-drug war and getting in their business. The dems will win by default if the gop keeps travelling this state/fed over individual rights. I would say thanks to the failed gop and dnc, they will vote for another obama/bush(any gop candidate willing  to suck est cock) 2016 communism/fascists wrapped in an american flag cheered by the sheep.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Deleted my own off-topic post.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I would hope everyone who was outraged by the actions of the LA GOP at last year's convention would consider throwing some $upport to this man.


And there's the conundrum with third parties.  No third party has won high office in 150 years, even the incredibly ignorant American public know this at some gut level; therefore, in their eyes, third parties have zero credibility and will continue to receive zero fund raising.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

> I hope you won't put party politics over principles.


Well, he's likely not going to get more than 3% of the vote. That's the standard for LP congressional candidates. 

The GOP route is the only way to go. LP candidates don't just lose elections by astronomically high margins, they also receive almost zero press and have almost no impact over the American political scene.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> It seems like it is also about whether the Republican Party is beneficial as a tool to use to get our candidates in office.  It seems to me that the graphic that PatriotOne posted illustrates that we have indeed had success in using it thus far.  Not nearly enough, no, but my, look what has been accomplished in such a short time.
> 
> Imagine if we had 10 more who had achieved the success that Rand has had.  Imagine if we had 50 more like Justin Amash and Thomas Massie in the Congress and that we did this from the local level of our governments on up.  It sounds impossible, right?   Well, just a few years ago it sounded pretty darned impossible that we'd have Rand as a Senator and Thomas Massie as a Congressman too.


Great post.  Keep pushing guys.  The enemies of liberty win when freedom-loving activists quit or do fruitless vanity endeavors.   Ron Paul gave us the winning strategy, all we have to do is run with it.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> And there's the conundrum with third parties.  No third party has won high office in 150 years, even the incredibly ignorant American public know this at some gut level; therefore, in their eyes, third parties have zero credibility and will continue to receive zero fund raising.


Not 100% correct. In 1990, a popular AK politician used the AIP to become governor of AK. He did switch back to the GOP just before his 4 year term ended, though. Then there was Jesse in MN.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> It seems like it is also about whether the Republican Party is beneficial as a tool to use to get our candidates in office.  It seems to me that the graphic that PatriotOne posted illustrates that we have indeed had success in using it thus far.  Not nearly enough, no, but my, look what has been accomplished in such a short time.
> 
> Imagine if we had 10 more who had achieved the success that Rand has had.  Imagine if we had 50 more like Justin Amash and Thomas Massie in the Congress and that we did this from the local level of our governments on up.  It sounds impossible, right?   Well, just a few years ago it sounded pretty darned impossible that we'd have Rand as a Senator and Thomas Massie as a Congressman too.


I'm not arguing against any of that, LE...my point is, I posted this thread about Henry Herford's run for Congress, and because he's decided to run in the LP after getting bones broken by the LA-GOP, some here are disappointed in him. Certainly (albeit, unfortunately) the best route for *political* success is to play within one of the two major parties.  That said, I applaud his decision.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> And there's the conundrum with third parties.  No third party has won high office in 150 years, even the incredibly ignorant American public know this at some gut level; therefore, in their eyes, third parties have zero credibility and will continue to receive zero fund raising.


Because the incredibly ignorant American public is constantly told they are throwing their vote away if they vote for a 3rd party.  I've talked to so many people who would like to vote for the LP, but that's the excuse every time.  Even though they can't stand the choices they have between Dem and the GOP (such as in the election between Obama and Romney) they still feel obligated to vote for one of those two because, God forbid if a vote they might actually feel good about might be "thrown away"....instead they will continue to hold their nose and vote for one of two candidates they despise.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Well, he's likely not going to get more than 3% of the vote. That's the standard for LP congressional candidates. 
> 
> The GOP route is the only way to go. LP candidates don't just lose elections by astronomically high margins, they also receive almost zero press and have almost no impact over the American political scene.


3% if enough to send a message in a crowded field.  It's enough to make the LA-GOP wish they had played nicer with him last June.

----------


## fr33

> Well, he's likely not going to get more than 3% of the vote. That's the standard for LP congressional candidates. 
> 
> The GOP route is the only way to go. LP candidates don't just lose elections by astronomically high margins, they also receive almost zero press and have almost no impact over the American political scene.


The GOP broke his hip. Should he keep trying until they cut his throat?

----------


## Bruehound

Holloway is a fraud and his stint on the public service commission shows he is a shill for the utility monopolies. The past spring he tried to push through a $50 a month net metering fee for electric customers with solar. Many solar customers with existing systems 4kw or less are only offsetting about $40/mo with solar so they all would have been $#@!ed.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Because the incredibly ignorant American public is constantly told they are throwing their vote away if they vote for a 3rd party.  I've talked to so many people who would like to vote for the LP, but that's the excuse every time.  Even though they can't stand the choices they have between Dem and the GOP (such as in the election between Obama and Romney) they still feel obligated to vote for one of those two because, God forbid if a vote they might actually feel good about might be "thrown away"....instead they will continue to hold their nose and vote for one of two candidates they despise.


I would vote for him if there wasn't a good GOP alternative.  That's different than funding a zero chance of winning campaign.

----------


## torchbearer

> the top two of all of these people will be in the run-off:
> 
> 
> Eliot Barron (Green), realtor[12]Tom Gibbs (Independent), oil and gas land owner[12]Henry Herford, Jr. (Libertarian), farmer[31]Peter Williams (Independent), tree farmer[12]Samir Zaitoon (Libertarian), life insurance agent[12]Marcus Hunter, State Representative[1]Robert Johnson, State Representative[18]Jamie Mayo, Mayor of Monroe[27]Weldon Russell, former State RepresentativeClyde C. Holloway, Public Service Commissioner and former U.S. Representative[12]Vance McAllister, engineer[12]Jay Morris, State Representative[13]Neil Riser, State Senator[1]Phillip "Blake" Weatherly, engineer[14]


with this many people in the race, it is possible for a libertarian candidate to get into the run-off just with our base of activist and libertarian supporters in this district.
once people understand that chances on are bit different than the normal race- they may consider backing him.
he got the full support of the ron paul group in this district- he'd have a good shot. if all the ron paul guys from the state got behind him- we could get him in the top two.

----------


## torchbearer

> Holloway is a fraud and his stint on the public service commission shows he is a shill for the utility monopolies. The past spring he tried to push through a $50 a month net metering fee for electric customers with solar. Many solar customers with existing systems 4kw or less are only offsetting about $40/mo with solar so they all would have been $#@!ed.


I didn't know that-
this would be good information to put in a commercial.

I need info on Neil Riser, Alexander's staff gave him a heads up on the retirement. Riser is Alexander's picked successor.
he will need to be dealt with.

if you know anything else on the list of candidates i post in this thread, let me know.

----------


## torchbearer

> http://www.herfordforcongress.com/


I'm having trouble sharing the tube on facebook. its giving a flash source error. i can share other videos, but not this one.
anyone else have trouble sharing it?

----------


## WhistlinDave

Well I'm only two pages in but I have to say I'm really surprised and disappointed at some of the responses in this thread.  Do you people truly care what party someone is in, if they believe in fighting for liberty?  I was a lifelong Democrat voter, voting Dem for 20 years straight--all my adult life--and I switched my party registration to support Ron Paul in 2012.  Because I believed in him, and his message, and I wanted him to be in office.  I didn't care what letter came after his name.

As long as people think 3rd parties are unelectable, they will continue to be.  Collins, and a few others, I feel like I'm witnessing average sheeple caught in the average voter mindset here.

"I agree 99% with his platform, but I won't vote for him, because he won't win.
Third parties never win.
Because nobody votes for third parties.
So third parties can never win.
So I won't waste my vote on a third party.
Because third parties never win.
Because nobody votes for third parties.
So third parties can never win.
So I won't waste my vote on a third party.
Because third parties never win.
Because nobody votes for third parties.
So third parties can never win.
So I won't waste my vote on a third party.
Because third parties never win.
Because nobody votes for third parties....."

This vicious cycle of circular logic is exactly what keeps the two big parties screwing the American people forever.

Personally I wouldn't care if Henry Herford was running in the Gothic Blood Cult One-Eyed Lesbian Midget Eskimo Whig Party.  Reading what his platform is on his website, and knowing who he is, if this man needs my support I will support his effort 100% and if I lived in his district, he would DAMN SURE GET MY VOTE.  Period.

----------


## WhistlinDave

> I'm having trouble sharing the tube on facebook. its giving a flash source error. i can share other videos, but not this one.
> anyone else have trouble sharing it?


Nope, I just tried it, and it worked just fine...  Did the URL you used contain the "embed" stuff and all that, or was it just the basic URL for the vid?  I opened it in YouTube first and copied the URL and it worked fine on FB.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvS2DYoAF_4

----------


## WhistlinDave

> Because the incredibly ignorant American public is constantly told they are throwing their vote away if they vote for a 3rd party.  I've talked to so many people who would like to vote for the LP, but that's the excuse every time.  Even though they can't stand the choices they have between Dem and the GOP (such as in the election between Obama and Romney) they still feel obligated to vote for one of those two because, God forbid if a vote they might actually feel good about might be "thrown away"....instead they will continue to hold their nose and vote for one of two candidates they despise.


I hadn't gotten to this post yet, but I was thinking (and posting) the same thing.  It's ludicrous that people in the liberty movement are still stuck in the same sheeple mind set of only voting for one of the two big parties.  If anyone should be smart enough, and informed enough, to be able to see through that scam, I would hope it would be people in the liberty movement.   +rep

----------


## torchbearer

> Nope, I just tried it, and it worked just fine...  Did the URL you used contain the "embed" stuff and all that, or was it just the basic URL for the vid?  I opened it in YouTube first and copied the URL and it worked fine on FB.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvS2DYoAF_4


it worked through your link.
thank you.

----------


## torchbearer

ok, i shared out to as many people as i can about herford. got quite a few positive responses.

----------


## compromise

At the very moment we're making huge progress within the GOP, people are suggesting we ditch them for the LP.

Rand's polling shows there is a huge market for libertarian Republicans within the GOP.

----------


## PatriotOne

> It's ludicrous that people in the liberty movement are still stuck in the same sheeple mind set of only voting for one of the two big parties.  If anyone should be smart enough, and informed enough, to be able to see through that scam, I would hope it would be people in the liberty movement.   +rep


I see the GOP and the Dem parties as storefronts.  I'd rather have my product on the shelves where the most customers (voters) are.  Where do you think we are going to sell more product?  At the corner Co-Op (Libertarian Party) or the Political Walmart's of America?  If it was the Purple People Eaters party that had the most customers, that's where I'd want to put my product.

I'm about as emotionally attached to a political party as I am emotionally attached to a piece of lint on my shirt and that is how Rand's involvement with the GOP should be seen.  He's got a product to sell and he wants to do it inside the GOP storefront where most of the customers are.  Henry's trying to sell his product at the corner Co-Op and there are not near enough customers (voters) to elect him.

----------


## Carlybee

> At the very moment we're making huge progress within the GOP, people are suggesting we ditch them for the LP.
> 
> Rand's polling shows there is a huge market for libertarian Republicans within the GOP.


Do you think Herford would have a snowball's chance in Hell of being elected within the same party that had him forcibly removed from the convention because they didn't want him as chair?  What does it tell you about the LA GOP that they had police officers there in the first place?  They did not want Ron Paul people there and planned to take whatever steps in took to make sure they were as marginalized as possible.  I don't know how many times people have to say it....the man was physically assaulted to the point he ended up in the hospital.  Seriously is this just going over everyone's head?  You don't think there wouldn't be some sort of continued retribution against this man?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Do you think Herford would have a snowball's chance in Hell of being elected within the same party that had him forcibly removed from the convention because they didn't want him as chair?  What does it tell you about the LA GOP that they had police officers there in the first place?  They did not want Ron Paul people there and planned to take whatever steps in took to make sure they were as marginalized as possible.  I don't know how many times people have to say it....the man was physically assaulted to the point he ended up in the hospital.  Seriously is this just going over everyone's head?  You don't think there wouldn't be some sort of continued retribution against this man?


I hope Henry wins his lawsuit and drains every penny the LA GOP has.  I hope he owns the place when he's done.  However, I fail to see how that increases his chances of winning a seat in Congress running as a Libertarian.

----------


## jurgs01

It seems pretty simple to me.

1) I register as a Republican so I can vote in the primaries.  I can always vote third party in the general if a RINO or NEOCON wins the primary.
2) I would vote for a liberty Republican over a Libertarian because they have the best chance to win.  No brainer.
3) If the Republicans nominate a RINO or NEOCON, I will vote for, support, and even donate to a third party candidate (likely Libertarian or Constitutionalist).  This starts getting the % of people who vote third party up (good), and also puts the RNC on notice that they do not have my support if they don't put up candidates who support liberty.

Seems like a pretty simple way to keep principle over party while simultaneously working strategically for the best long-term outcome.  I think we win by both infiltrating and taking over the Republican Party and increasing the exposure and relevance of the Libertarian Party.  Different tactics may have success in various areas of the country.  The most important part is we are all working for liberty!

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> If he really was intent on sticking it to those few that harmed him, he'd be taking them on directly in a primary.


A lot of people posting on this thread don't understand Louisiana election law.  There is no GOP primary.  This is a 14-way contest in the first round. The top two finishers will go to a runoff election regardless of party.  There are already five Republican candidates on the ballot.    If anything the LP label will help Herford in this election by helping him stand out.  (Unfortunately , there's a Baton Rouge carpetbagger perennial candidate also running as LP which does NOT help.)  If the RonPaul coalition can back Herford, there's a shot he makes the runoff.  The ideal would be for him and a Democrat to take the top two spots in this first round.

----------


## torchbearer

> A lot of people posting on this thread don't understand Louisiana election law.  There is no GOP primary.  This is a 14-way contest in the first round. The top two finishers will go to a runoff election regardless of party.  There are already five Republican candidates on the ballot.    If anything the LP label will help Herford in this election by helping him stand out.  (Unfortunately , there's a Baton Rouge carpetbagger perennial candidate also running as LP which does NOT help.)  If the RonPaul coalition can back Herford, there's a shot he makes the runoff.  The ideal would be for him and a Democrat to take the top two spots in this first round.


I will be meeting with Mr. Herford in Alexandria on monday. if you are in the area and would like to meet him, pm me and i'll give you directions.

----------


## RDM

> A lot of people posting on this thread don't understand Louisiana election law.  There is no GOP primary.  This is a 14-way contest in the first round. The top two finishers will go to a runoff election regardless of party.  There are already five Republican candidates on the ballot.    If anything the LP label will help Herford in this election by helping him stand out.  (Unfortunately , there's a Baton Rouge carpetbagger perennial candidate also running as LP which does NOT help.)  If the RonPaul coalition can back Herford, there's a shot he makes the runoff.  The ideal would be for him and a Democrat to take the top two spots in this first round.


Thank you for some "intelligent" reasoning for a change. Too many people on this forum are so drunk on stupid, they couldn't find their ass with two hands and a compass.

----------


## Working Poor

I am glad he is running against gop.

----------


## torchbearer

> Thank you for some "intelligent" reasoning for a change. Too many people on this forum are so drunk on stupid, they couldn't find their ass with two hands and a compass.


our Libertarian candidate got 7% in the last congressional election,
theoretically, that could put you in a runoff with 14 people on the ballot.

For all the people who say the LP always loses, the part of that equation is the person themselves throwing off their activist duties with a BS excuse, where otherwise, this race could pit a libertarian against a statist in the general election.

----------


## Czolgosz

Voting for freedom; I submit a 237 year case study against it.   lawl

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## torchbearer

after you sign up to volunteer for Herford's campaign you get this at the top of the confirmation page:



> Your information has been recorded in our currently NSA-free database!


http://www.henryherfordforcongress.com/contact

----------


## torchbearer

Herford's issue page:



> *Reducing the Federal Government to Constitutional Limits*Dismantle Unconstitutional Federal departments and agencies such  as DHS, FEMA, OSHA, the IRS, and the Department of Education and shift  this power away from the federal governmentRepeal Unconstitutional legislation such as the Patriot Act, CISPA, NDAA's indefinite detention clausesStop Unconstitutional warrantless surveillance of U.S. citizens by the NSA and any other agencies that violate privacyExpose Unconstitutional monetary policies by auditing the Federal Reserve
> *Cut Taxes and Spending*All taxes will be reduced as spending is slashedEliminate foreign aidEnd corporate welfare handouts, subsidies, and bailoutsReduce social welfare to limited safety nets
> *Health Care*Total repeal of Obamacare and other existing Federal health care mandates and regulationsNo special-interest exemptions from Obamacare until it is repealed, especially for members of CongressAllow the free market to provide better and more cost effective careDrive down costs through interstate competition
> *National Defense*Bring the troops home from Unconstitutional and unnecessary overseas wars and deploymentsProtect our borders instead of policing other countriesPrevent the overextension of military resources that endanger AmericansA strong economy backed by a sound monetary system is essential to national defense
> *Personal Liberty and Social Issues*Americans have the right to protect themselves, their families, and their propertyDefend the 2nd Amendment and rethink government mandated gun-free zonesDecriminalize marijuana and return its regulation to the states and parentsKeep the Federal Government out of social issues and do not divide people with culture wars

----------


## torchbearer

> We have elected a few good people in a short time. The only way to defend the GOP strategy is to try to convince people that those men will accomplish something in the future; which is a valid way to defend the strategy. You can't rely on any historical data though.
> 
> It's not true it would have been a lot more unfettered. You can find a great man or two who fought for liberty but their vision was never backed up or carried on by their party. That is why anyone claiming that we must only be loyal to the GOP is just flat out wrong.


we shouldn't put all our eggs in one basket.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> A lot of people posting on this thread don't understand Louisiana election law.  There is no GOP primary.  This is a 14-way contest in the first round. The top two finishers will go to a runoff election regardless of party.  There are already five Republican candidates on the ballot.    If anything the LP label will help Herford in this election by helping him stand out.  (Unfortunately , there's a Baton Rouge carpetbagger perennial candidate also running as LP which does NOT help.)  If the RonPaul coalition can back Herford, there's a shot he makes the runoff.  The ideal would be for him and a Democrat to take the top two spots in this first round.


Correct, nobody outside of LA would have a clue that they do something so different than what the average politico would imagine would be done in normal party politics. And yes, that is primarily why some have issue with this as we all tend to think of things and the way they happen in our normal political lives in our respective states, most of which hold party primaries or caucuses. I hope for the best of HH and hope yall can pull off an upset. It's just when the LP is brought up, it won't be uncommon for some to tune out w/o giving it much thought.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Thank you for some "intelligent" reasoning for a change. Too many people on this forum are so drunk on stupid, they couldn't find their ass with two hands and a compass.


You're coming up a lil short on this so-called "intelligence" by insulting political liberty donors who likely didn't give much thought to the pending dynamics in this race considering the LP was brought up. Normally I'd go on in a situation like this but the damage has already been done, best of luck.

----------


## eleganz

Wow, one would imagine that Herford had built up political capital from his GOP injury...I mean, that is the perfect and actually REAL/BELIEVABLE "fighting for the grassroots" candidate story.

Disappointed he went with L but totally understandable.  If we run we should run to win and if he believes he can win with an L by his name more power to him.

----------


## fr33

> At the very moment we're making huge progress within the GOP, people are suggesting we ditch them for the LP.
> 
> Rand's polling shows there is a huge market for libertarian Republicans within the GOP.


Town Hall doesn't even have Rand as a candidate in their straw poll. You might understand why when 2016 gets nearer.

----------


## fr33

> Are you kidding?  Here's one for you.  *For years and years the UN's Law of the Sea Treaty has been stopped from being ratified in the U.S.  What about the UN's little gun confiscation treaty?  What about some of the federal government "education" programs?*  Hell, my own Mother got one thrown out of an entire state.  The list goes on and on.  
> 
> Just because the slide has continued, doesn't mean that no one has been able to get certain things slowed up in some cases and stopped, in others.  But, there never have been enough people working to do these things.  Certainly not people who had gotten themselves educated on how to be successful in getting those things done.  Without these people working hard, we wouldn't even be having this opportunity we have right now, because we would have already been in Gulags, long ago.  Those people gave us time.  Time that we seem all too often to be fettering away.


Meanwhile most Republicans support such things and will achieve it. As for education programs, one word; BUSh. Most "conservatives" to this day still support and lie for him. If Romney were president they'd say Snowden should be executed (many already do). 

You've fallen for defending the GOP's positive influence dichotomy. The 3 the liberty movement has in Congress can't  get anything passed and are flailing around helplessly.




> *First of all, I haven't seen anyone say we need to be loyal to the GOP*.  Political parties are inanimate objects.  Why on earth would I be loyal to something like a sidewalk or a hammer?   What they are, are tools.  Tools that we can use to get our candidates elected.  As sad as it is, right now we have but 2 to choose from: Democratic tool or Republican tool.  lol.   Which to use?  We have had some limited success using the latter in that we have gotten people like Ron Paul, Rand Paul, Thomas Massie, Justin Amash, etc. elected.   If we can have that level of success or more with another political party, then by all means, we should use it.  But, our egos should not be a part of the decision-making process.


I guess you don't read the many posts on this very topic and on many others. It's happening. Mr. Hereford is not only required to have his bones broken by many here, he should also continue until they kill him. Running LP = disrespect on this forum. Nevermind that no libertarian Republicans have accomplished anything tangible.

----------


## jurgs01

> Town Hall doesn't even have Rand as a candidate in their straw poll. You might understand why when 2016 gets nearer.


I just wrote him in.  I just ignore conservative websites that ignore libertarian-republicans, but I am actively trying to bring more mainstream Republicans over to the view of liberty.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

Let's also remember how silly it would be for Herford to run as GOP since he currently has an open lawsuit against the Louisiana GOP for assault!

Frankly, the better Henry does in the race the better it makes the power position of the Paul faction inside the GOP.  If Herford somehow won this seat, it sends a strong message to the RNC and their minions that they better keep things fair and NOT $#@! WITH US.

Imagine an LP in 2016 that threatens to draft Ron Paul for President at the first sign of anti-Rand fraud in GOP Iowa.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

Or Congressman Herford offers Boehner to switch parties to GOP in exchange for nothing less than a capitulation by Villere and an immediate Paul-faction takeover of Louisiana state GOP.

----------


## jct74

> Henry Herford is the only libertarian running for national office this fall. He is a candidate for Louisiana's special election for Congressional District 5 and will be doing an AMA here Friday 8/30 @ 12:30EDT/1:30CDT


http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...n_running_for/

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

*Riser, McAllister advance to 5th Congressional District runoff*
http://www.nola.com/politics/index.s...trict_lou.html

_McAllister distinguished himself from other top Republicans in the race as a political outsider. According to LaPolitics, the self-made businessman operates a pipeline construction company, runs multiple Subway franchises and promotes wrestling and mixed martial arts events._

----------


## MichaelDavis

Henry Herford: 886 votes (0.86%)


LOL http://www.ourcampaigns.com/RaceDeta...?RaceID=782843


That's what he gets for running as a third party candidate. He's basically saying that the old guard won with him leaving the GOP.

----------

